# Next-Generation Audi RS 6 Render from GTSpirit.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found a collection of cool renders of what an RS 6 based on the C7 Audi A6 revealed last week. Audi themselves have made no hint of details about the next RS 6 but these renders are cool to imagine. The artist took the lower chin spoiler with silver accents from the recently introduced RS 3 Sportback. We're not sure if that chin will carry over or not but we doubt the wheel choice from the R8 V10 will be used. Even still, they look great.

Via our own contacts we've heard reference of an RS 7 but not an RS 6. That doesn't mean an RS 6 isn't in the cards as Audi could easily put the same drivetrain in its A6 body style though whether there's market demand for an RS 6 sedan _and_ and RS 7 remains to be seen.

Check out more shots of the GT Spirit RS 6 after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

